# Early Planning - Wine Room



## fsa317 (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a room in my basement that is 8 foot x 7 foot. It already has a door and is fully enclosed (none of the walls are exterior). Inside the room there is already a small 3x2 closet that has some pipes running through it. The room is next to a bathroom that already has an exhaust fan and also near my utility room (although not directly connected).

I'm trying to brainstorm how I could effectively use the room and what my cooling/humidifying options are. I don't need a ton of storage 100-200 bottles would do. 

Any thoughts / comments or ideas are really appreciated as I get started.


----------



## crcarey (Jan 26, 2017)

For temperature and humidity I use the controllers below. I have a house a/c unit for cooling and use the same temp controller with a heater for primary fermentation. For the ac unit I wired the fan to run continuously and the the temp controller on the compressor. This works perfect for air movement to keep the mold out. 

IMAGE 110V Digital Air Humidity Control Controller WH8040 Range 1%~99% RH HM-40 Type https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VY1BZY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Inkbird All-Purpose Digital Temperature Controller Fahrenheit &Centigrade Thermostat w Sensor 2 Relays https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OXPE8U6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## fsa317 (Jan 26, 2017)

So to actually perform the cooling you are just using a regular AC unit?


----------



## crcarey (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes. It's a 5000btu window unit. I pulled off the controls and just have it hard wired off the controller.


----------



## we5inelgr (Sep 19, 2017)

crcarey said:


> For temperature and humidity I use the controllers below. I have a house a/c unit for cooling and use the same temp controller with a heater for primary fermentation. For the ac unit I wired the fan to run continuously and the the temp controller on the compressor. This works perfect for air movement to keep the mold out.
> 
> IMAGE 110V Digital Air Humidity Control Controller WH8040 Range 1%~99% RH HM-40 Type https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VY1BZY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Inkbird All-Purpose Digital Temperature Controller Fahrenheit &Centigrade Thermostat w Sensor 2 Relays https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OXPE8U6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Regarding humidity...what do you use if you need to add humidity?

Also, what kind of heater do you use plugged into that Inkbird?


----------



## Johnd (Sep 19, 2017)

we5inelgr said:


> Regarding humidity...what do you use if you need to add humidity?
> 
> Also, what kind of heater do you use plugged into that Inkbird?



Adding humidity is easy, a simple pan of water can do the trick, adjusting the size of the pan can increase / decrease the release of moisture. Setting a CMU (cinder block for you laymen) will allow water to wick up into the CMU and disperse more quickly, and a damp towel over the CMU increases the release further. You will find a happy medium if you need to increase it.

When I use the sink in my wine room, the humidity increases after a very short use, even more so when it's hot water, but settles back down to 70 within a few hours.


----------

